# taxation for having 2 schengen visa



## aquadigio (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi All,

I will be getting 1 year long term visa of French Schengen visa due to work requirement. At the same time, I also need to travel to Frankfurt, Germany and most probably will station there until next year. So, my company has decided to obtain another schengen visa for me so that I could stay in Germany for long term basis.

The reason I need to have both visa is that I will need to travel these 2 places from time to time. I understand that I still can travel around all the schengen countries in Europe (max 90 days in 180 days) by having one of the visa (French/German). However, there will be 90 days of cooling period before I can proceed to the next travel in which I could not afford that to happen to me due to my work requirement.

Now, the question is the taxation concern because I am still waiting my company HR to give me the way forward but it takes too long. That's why it will be grateful if anyone of you has the related info that can share with me. Million thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The terminology here is kind of confusing. Normally a "Schengen visa" refers to the 90 day tourist visa that allows you to travel in the Schengen zone for up to 90 days. It is NOT a residence visa.

A long stay visa for France allows you to travel to Germany (and other Schengen countries) while resident in France. But while in Germany you would have the status of a visitor, not a resident.

As far as taxation is concerned, you are taxed by the country in which you are resident (usually where you stay for at least 183 days in a calendar year - but there are other factors to consider). If you are going to move from France to Germany you will need to get a new long-stay visa that allows you to work in Germany, from what you have described.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## aquadigio (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Bev for the input. You are right, it is not schengen visa and in fact im currently under that visa staying in Lyon (max 90 days)

I will get my France long stay visa probably in end October this year. Subsequently, I will travel from Malaysia back to France to complete my visa status by completing the medical check up in France. After that, I will travel to Germany to start my work using this France long term visa. As far as im concerned, I can only stay max 90 days in Germany and have to come back to France. So basically, I will spend most of my time in Germany rather than in France but I still need to visit Lyon, France for my work purpose.

That is the main reason I need to obtain Germany visa as well. Other concern is that I am not sure whether France authority will notice this and my visa will be in risk or I will be still taxed by France authority since I might not be staying in France for more than 183 days in total.

Appreciate your advice.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Where are you going to be living while you're working in Germany? You should get a visa for the country in which you will be resident (or resident for the majority of your time) and just "visit" the other country for work purposes.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

